# Purchase some private/unpublished #s?



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey fellas. Are there any good ole boys/honest fellas willing to sell a couple spots (close-ish together) for triggers/snapper within 15 miles of the pass? I'm a resident physician in Georgia and make it to pensacola 1-2 x a year and bring my skeeter bay boat. i don't have a ton of cash or time off and am trying to make the best of it,Just looking for a place to take the family and catch some legal fish. I appreciate any insight/advice.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I know lots of people that just hit the close public spots. There are many wrecks, bridge rubble, and live bottom spots easily with in 15 miles of the pass. You can download at StrikeLines


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Hit up a Charter, they have all the numbers and can take you right to them.  We have plenty of charters to choose from, big or small. Or you can hit public spots. I only fish public spots and do quite well but.... I am not new to fishing.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies. I have had some luck on public spots but had had tough days and couldn’t get a lot done besides trying several spots. Looking for a mingo hole or at least a spot or two to keep in my back pocket so would have a better shot at being successful on the slow days. I may only run offshore a couple times a year and don’t wanna come back and have to go to peg legs lol


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

They've put so much bridge rubble (I-10, 3-mile bridge) down (public numbers), you shouldn't have a problem catching fish on them. There are lots of fish on all of them. Just google "pensacola public fishing numbers". g/l


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mmmmmm Peg Legs. 😊


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

And now new 3 mile bridge rubble in Pensacola bay. What a disaster. 😩


----------

